# Grilled Flounder, Glazed Carrots, Mushrooms and Figs YAWYE Healthy Recipe



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2011)

Howdy all!

I'm really trying to eat healthier these days, but I refuse to sacrifice one of my favorite things to do: EATING. I love food, but I know I will not stick with any type of diet or eating habit if it's not tasty. That's why I am committed to cooking healthy, but delicious food like this next dish.

What I have learned is you can make good food as long as you follow the whole "everything in moderation" mantra. I also allow myself a "cheat" day sometimes (Like the fried chicken and mashed taters I made the other day).

I mixed some of my homemade garlic aoili with a good squeeze of lemon juice, lemon zest, fresh cayenne pepper, fresh Italian parsley, fresh thyme, ground black pepper and freshly grated parmesan cheese. I also added a pinch of a sea salt that was smoked with coconut and lime. I love these artisan salts, they add a nice smokey flavor. I'm kind of a smoked salt junkie.








I divided the aoli mixture over three flounder filets grilled over coals for about 5 minutes. As a side dish I made glazed carrots, portabella mushrooms and fresh figs. I added a couple of teaspoons of a brown sugar substitute (Ideal brand) and a high quality aged balsamic vinegar. Simple, but flavorful dish. Yummy.



















This was my friends plate, I had only one of the filets and a smaller portion of the side dish. Very good and just the right portion for a Squirrel! Thanks for looking!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 7, 2011)

Nice Job...I love Fish...And GREAT use of FIGS!...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 7, 2011)

Now this looks like the squirrel girl I remember. Your fish dish looks awesome and I know it's tastey to. Now I couldeat this dish myself since I have jump aboard the plumping boat myself with my own health problems. I hope you have your under control and can go on living the good life.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2011)

That plate you put together looks really good. It should be on a magazine cover!


----------



## venture (Nov 7, 2011)

Beautiful looking food.  Great presentation and great pics as usual!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2011)

That's just totally Awesome, Super-Squirrel !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm glad to see you never lost a step!!!!

Thanks for the views!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo (Nov 7, 2011)

I have heard rumors about how awesome your cooking/smoking abilities are........ Looks like the rumors are true............ lovely dish..................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## realtorterry (Nov 7, 2011)

OK I give, what's Yawye?


----------



## squirrel (Nov 7, 2011)

Yawye = You Are What You Eat. Pops posted about eating healty and joining in on the "YAWYE" club. Just tryin' to do me part.





 


realtorterry said:


> OK I give, what's Yawye?


----------



## ejbreeze (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a nice Turkey fig tree that produces big.  I never know what to do with the fruit.  Thanks for the idea.  How'd it taste?


----------



## werdwolf (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks great.

Have to check out that ideal brand brown sugar substitute.


----------



## jacox (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow, reasturant-quality presentation! Fantastic job! Question: does brown sugar interfere with the natural fish flavor? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdknb (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW that looks as good as I bet it tasted.


----------



## sprky (Jan 1, 2012)




----------

